# Question on References and Courses



## CaptainDuck (Jul 4, 2015)

First time poster.

I have read through these forums over the past month seeing what people did to pass the Power PE exam. I'm in a debate of registering for a course. I graduated college about 4-5 years ago so there are some things I still remember, but enough to pass without a review course is another question.

For my references, I have the following: (kept from my College days)

Electric Machines - Steady State Theory and Dynamic Performance, by Sarma

Power Systems Analysis and Design, 5th, by J. Duncan Glover

Power Electronics, by Hart

Distribution System Modeling and Analysis 3rd, by Kersting

I purchased these:

The Electrical Engineer's Guide To Passing The Power PE Exam, by Graffeo

NEC 2014 Handbook

NFPA 70E 2015 Handbook

For my questions,

1. Are these references enough? Many people here recommend the Stevenson, Chapman and Wildi books. Would it be worth investing in these books as well? I prefer books with good examples over explanations. I guess I'm a visual learner.

2. Would it be worth taking a review course given from the information above?

3. I will pick up the NCEES practice problems, but is there any others worth picking up as well? My budget and my daily time is limited. (I have a wife and young children)

4. Lastly, I was planning on starting with the Graffeo book. Is this a good starting point?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 5, 2015)

I would highly recommend the Grainger/Stevenson book and the Wildi book. We used the Glover/Sharma book in college, so I repurchased it for the exam, but found the Grainger/Stevenson book to be a better book.

Sitting down to read the book is probably not a good use of time. You are NOT studying to pass a comprehensive exam over everything one would learn in an electrical engineering course of study. You are studying to pass a specific exam. Use practice problems to identify your week areas. Change the questions (i.e. if it asks you to find a magnitude, try finding magnitude and angle, if it asks you to find a phase current find the line current as well, etc.). Any areas you identify as weak, go back and work the examples in the text book chapters to learn as much as you can about that topic. IMO you want to get your hands on as many quality example problems that are geared towards the PE as possible. The book sold by NCEES is about the best. I also used the sample question books from PPI (they were mediocre, but did the job), there are some others that I'm sure you have read about on these boards.

You may also want to get your hands on a copy of the NESC, some people have reported that they were able to answer NESC questions with just the Table of Contents, but others on this board have reported different results. If your company subscribes to IEEE standards, you might be able to get it through that service.

If you had to purchase a copy of the NEC, I'm guessing you don't use it much in your work. I would recommend a some sort of Code Drill book (there is one that folks on this board have used a lot). There are lots of exceptions and seemingly contradictory statements in the code, sometimes these topics appear near each other, sometimes they appear in different sections. Until you start working problems you won't even know the code address certain exceptions (which is what the PE will test for).

As for the class, lots of people find them helpful, especially folks on this board. I found SoPE helpful because it helped me focus my study time on the things that are important to pass the test. Probably many more folks don't ever take them. Its a personal decision, only you can decide.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 6, 2015)

The NEC code/drill book that I used is published by Complex Imaginary. Very good reference.


----------



## Kovz (Jul 6, 2015)

1. I can't say if those references are enough because I didn't use most of the ones you have listed.

2. GA Tech review was helpful for me, but probably not needed. I do well teaching myself things.

3. Definitely invest in Complex Imaginary and Spin-Up practice exams to go along with the NCEES sample exam and graffeo practice exam.

4. Graffeo is a good starting point. Read it from front to back. That book was the basis of my studying and my go-to reference manual. Tab it, high light it, add extra notes, etc.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 6, 2015)

I leaned a lot on the GA Tech Review course, Complex Imaginary tests and Spin-up. The code drill book I mentioned earlier was extremely helpful. I found the Graffeo book very helpful in filling in key gaps. His explanations are easy to understand and he is accessible via email. Finally, the internet and YouTube are your friends. Seriously. I passed the PE in 2014 and wish YT and the web were viable back in the '90's when I failed twice. If you can't understand the book or the sample test solution there's bound to be an online site or video that breaks it down for you. Just Google. Print off pages from key sites and include them in your reference book.


----------



## lizzy (Jul 8, 2015)

I am also confused with all the study material out there. I signed up for the Testmasters online course. So I have their course materials. Wondering what additional study material to buy. I already have the NEC 2014 handbook. I am planning to buy the Complex Imaginary and Spin-up tests. Not sure about the Graffeo book since I already have the course materials. Maybe I should invest in other books that go more in depth? Any suggestions?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 8, 2015)

lizzy said:


> I am also confused with all the study material out there. I signed up for the Testmasters online course. So I have their course materials. Wondering what additional study material to buy. I already have the NEC 2014 handbook. I am planning to buy the Complex Imaginary and Spin-up tests. Not sure about the Graffeo book since I already have the course materials. Maybe I should invest in other books that go more in depth? Any suggestions?


That's a good amount. asise from what I mentioned earlier I took in a few textbooks, along with the Camara book, for moral support but did not use them much at all. the only other additional item I strongly recommend bringing is info on utility rates and metering. Could come in handy. I actually have PDF's on that and could email it to you if you'd like.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 9, 2015)

lizzy said:


> I am also confused with all the study material out there. I signed up for the Testmasters online course. So I have their course materials. Wondering what additional study material to buy. I already have the NEC 2014 handbook. I am planning to buy the Complex Imaginary and Spin-up tests. Not sure about the Graffeo book since I already have the course materials. Maybe I should invest in other books that go more in depth? Any suggestions?


Wildi and Grainger.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Which course materials supersedes Graffeo's book?


----------



## Kovz (Jul 9, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Which course materials supersedes Graffeo's book?




None of them!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thought I was losing it there for a moment.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Thought I was losing it there for a moment.


Well, you probably are still losing it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Perhaps...but at least I passed before it happened.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 9, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Perhaps...but at least I passed before it happened.


+1


----------



## zm83 (Jul 9, 2015)

When I started studying at the end of February I was overwhelmed. Looking at the ncees syllabus and skimming through the ncees practice exam I felt lost. I almost gave up but what helped me most were the practice exams. They helped me identify strong &amp; weak topics. They also helped fill in the gaps on what references I needed to get.


----------



## lizzy (Jul 10, 2015)

Hmm...maybe I did not have to sign up for the Testmasters course. I probably should have just studied with the Graffeo book and other references!


----------



## CaptainDuck (Jul 14, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I would highly recommend the Grainger/Stevenson book and the Wildi book. We used the Glover/Sharma book in college, so I repurchased it for the exam, but found the Grainger/Stevenson book to be a better book.
> 
> Sitting down to read the book is probably not a good use of time. You are NOT studying to pass a comprehensive exam over everything one would learn in an electrical engineering course of study. You are studying to pass a specific exam. Use practice problems to identify your week areas. Change the questions (i.e. if it asks you to find a magnitude, try finding magnitude and angle, if it asks you to find a phase current find the line current as well, etc.). Any areas you identify as weak, go back and work the examples in the text book chapters to learn as much as you can about that topic. IMO you want to get your hands on as many quality example problems that are geared towards the PE as possible. The book sold by NCEES is about the best. I also used the sample question books from PPI (they were mediocre, but did the job), there are some others that I'm sure you have read about on these boards.
> 
> ...






Thanks for the advice.

I'm hesitant on buying books that cover the same area so I may hold off on the Grainger/Wildi books.

I will correct you on one area. The company I work for has digital copies of the code books, but I wanted a handbook for my own to take to the exam.

For courses I may take a course at a nearby college. A lot of people here say the GA Tech course is solid which I'm still debating, but my thinking is I might understand more in a sit down lecture, rather than streaming, staring into the screen.

My current problem is motivation which is why I leaning more towards the sit down course.


----------



## fjgreco2 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi there ...

Looking for some advice.  I took the October Power PE Exam and didn't pass.  50/80 was my score.  Assuming passing was 54-56, but I have no clue.  I've been out of school for 16 years, and this was my first attempt.  The AM session was pretty good (felt comfortable about the exam).  The PM, not so good.  Was pretty brutal. Looks like I need to study most all sessions.  Surprised I did as bad on the codes and standards section.  I felt good about all these questions during the exam.  I need more practice I guess.  I have Graffeo and Camera.  I was going to purchase more practice exams though.  I have two of the four complex imaginary exams, the ncees practice exam and the graffeo exam.  Any suggestions for more practice tests?  I was going to buy the remaining complex imaginary exams, but I wasn't not sure about spin up or the ppi sample tests.  I need some more experience with System Analysis, Devices and Power Electronic Circuits, Electromagnetic Devices, and Power System Performance.  I was going to re-read through Graffeo and go through all of my worked problems again.  Also, I don't have Wildi or Granger, but was going to pick up soon.  Any suggestions about what chapters/sections to study in either of these texts AND can someone recommend some references for batteries/battery questions.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 11, 2015)

There are tons of threads regarding all your concerns. For starters, look through the prior cycles under the advice. You'll most likely get some good info. Also, I have heard spin-up is good. I have never seen it but have heard positive things. If by Monday you haven't seen any good advice, let me know. I will see what I can find from prior threads for you.

Don't give up. I took the damn thing 4 times.


----------



## fjgreco2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Ken.  I found a lot of folks recommending Wildi along with sections to study.  Nothing really positive about Granger, so I may give it a miss.  I have Graffeo and will re-read it along with picking up the other Complex Imaginary sample exams.  Any advice for us re-takers?  I felt pretty comfortable with my resources, so I shouldn't have to spend lots of time on organizing my materials.  Appreciate the advice and encouragement.


----------



## Kovz (Dec 14, 2015)

I would recommend definitely buying all 5 spin-up exams, 4 complex imaginary practice exams, NCEES practice exam, Graffeo practice exam, and maybe CI Code Drillbook.  Doing each exam at least twice. Repetitiveness helped me learn the material.   

And I can't say enough positive things about Graffeo's book.  It was like my bible when studying.  I had several pages highlighted and extra notes written in it, but it was my go-to resource out of the 11 references I brought into the exam.


----------



## PinoyPE (Dec 14, 2015)

fjgreco2,

One thing I highly recommend is the Complex Imaginary NEC Drill book.I never did any code related things in my line of work and was really worried about the NEC part of the exam (about 10 questions if not mistaken) but thanks to this BOARD I found about this CI book and the Tom Henry's Key Index.I was really confident about the NEC as I walked out of the exam.

This is really where I thanked the EB because of the numerous resources and help I picked-up in tackling and passing the PE Exam.


----------



## fjgreco2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks folks ..... appreciate the help.


----------



## lisfs (Dec 16, 2015)

taga_ilog said:


> fjgreco2,
> 
> One thing I highly recommend is the Complex Imaginary NEC Drill book.I never did any code related things in my line of work and was really worried about the NEC part of the exam (about 10 questions if not mistaken) but thanks to this BOARD I found about this CI book and the Tom Henry's Key Index.I was really confident about the NEC as I walked out of the exam.
> 
> This is really where I thanked the EB because of the numerous resources and help I picked-up in tackling and passing the PE Exam.


Hi taga_ilog,  I wanted to ask you for the best way to use CI NEC Drill Book along with Tom Henry's key index.  How do you determine which keyword to look for on Henry's index from the NEC drill question?  Many times, I have to spend a lot of time flipping the thick NEC code book before I find can answer a code  question.  Other times, I cannot even find the answer on my own.  This is what frustrated me the most during my CI drill book practice &amp; during the exam.  I ended up getting only 5 out of 11 code questions correct.


----------



## PinoyPE (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi OldenEngineer,

This is how I used the CI Code Drill book and Tom Henry's index which worked for me.If the word I looked up in the index did not lead me to the exact word in the code book,I would look up a different word or meaning from the problem and try that word.At first,it was frustrating because like you said have to flip through different pages but after about answering 50 to 75 questions I became familiar with the code.I know doing the code practice was boring.
The key is to decide which "key word" to find in the index.If it is not then use another word in the question and index that one again.I found that most answers to the questions will be word for word.To speed up my search in the code book,I put tabs (i used and made my own tabs the ones that i can relate to) only on the following:definitions,ampacity table,working spaces groundings and AC resistance table.Put EZ tabs before but I can not relate to it so remove everything and relied only on the keyword index and my homemade tabs.


----------



## Gohanto (Dec 19, 2015)

Passed this most recent power exam, and Graffeo was definitely my best resource in the exam. I had tabs for everything running on all 3 edges of it. Personally, I think the layout of the book is rough and hard to follow so I didn't use it for studying much for the 1st time around, but in the exam is when I learned how valuable it really was, so I focused much more on that for the 2nd round. 

Had 5 other reference books that I barely touched in the exam, but Camara helped for 2-3 questions. I learned a lot of NEC stuff from Mike Holt's Youtube videos (he covers a lot of topics very well for free). The NCEES practice exam and the Complex Imaginary Exams are also good (the latter also has some good YouTube videos that I found helpful). Also watched the PPI Essentials and Advanced videos (not the full review class, videos are much shorter), but I found those very helpful as well and those are where a lot of my hand-written notes in the exam are from. (I paid for the videos once, then had to re-pay to watch the videos again the 2nd time around which I thought was absurd)

Also, learned this the hard way, the NESC code handbook on Amazon does NOT include lookup tables which the exam occasionally asks for info from. The code itself, and not the handbook, is what's needed (if you have a printer at work, you may just google for a free PDF of the standard)


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Feb 17, 2019)

These are the resources I brought, and what I thought of each of them: spreadsheetdirtbags.com/howtopassthepeexam/pe-exam-resources-electrical/


----------

